

Does a messy desk imply that you are a working hard? - christangrant

I am a graduate student; I have the messiest desk in our lab.  By messy, highlighted research papers, open text books, and scratch sheets of paper sprawled out across my cubicle.  As opposed to the banana peels and empty soda bottles.  Is the sight of such clutter a sign of a hard worker (positive) or a lazy scatter brained student (negative)?
======
ilkhd2
It can be a sign of an anxiety disorder. Seriously.

~~~
christangrant
Hmm interesting...

